# Ausable



## walle gator (Apr 17, 2011)

Going to come up mid week was wondering how the mouth of the rivers catch rates are I'm bring my dad up for some much needed r/r on the river. He can't walk great so most places up river are a no go we just want to come to have a good time we have never been steel keepers but love the fight. Any info would be great and p.m's are welcome, even a place up river we might be able to access easily for my pops would be great thanks. (Brent)
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

They had the flow dropped way low for a couple days, 800-900cfs. Not sure how much movement there was with that, and the colder temps. When I was up last Wed, we did get some fresh runs. I'd give it a try, never know if there's some steelhead or a brown or two hanging around. They're supposed to get some snow tomorrow and Wednesday. Good luck.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

I haven't fished there in quite a few years, but right by the launch on rhea rd. sometimes gets as many fish as anywhere. Never fished it this time of year though, so maybe A.S. could pm you on that. Good luck, I'm about ready to buy waders and put up the ice gear and steelhead all winter.


----------



## herb09 (Jan 11, 2009)

The dock at Rea Rd is probably is your best bet, the banks crawling down to any of the holes are pretty slippery to fish, but that depends on how well your dad gets around. Lots of fish still being caught in the entire system.


----------



## walle gator (Apr 17, 2011)

Probly not going this week due to the weather so I will be shootin for next week thanks for the info.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## herb09 (Jan 11, 2009)

With the flows today and warmer temps next week i'm looking forward to a good week.


----------



## herb09 (Jan 11, 2009)

Ralph Smith said:


> I haven't fished there in quite a few years, but right by the launch on rhea rd. sometimes gets as many fish as anywhere. Never fished it this time of year though, so maybe A.S. could pm you on that. Good luck, I'm about ready to buy waders and put up the ice gear and steelhead all winter.


 Don't need waders to fish in the winter and it's going to be a great winter. Look me up if you go i'll be there all winter.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

herb09 said:


> Don't need waders to fish in the winter and it's going to be a great winter. Look me up if you go i'll be there all winter.


Thanks. I'll send you a pm if I head up that way. Have to dig out the vest and go through it and dust off the steelhead rod:lol: Haven't fished it since the commorant outing a couple years back.


----------



## herb09 (Jan 11, 2009)

Yea most folks haven't, but things are really looking up. Some great things have happened because of the work done by all you folks.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Thats great to hear. Sounds like those harrassment programs are working. Not to mention the one being eliminated:evilsmile


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

A guy came into Wellmans yesterday needing a tip for his steelhead rod. I asked him if there were many fish in the river. He stated that just about every hole had fish. Nice fish too...

Just a bit-o-info.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Thanks Paul. Think I'm breaking down and buying waders this year. Going to get back into steelhead, and smelt dipping also since they seem to be coming back, and the walleye in surf at night thing. Used to have some great days off Au gres.


----------

